# theraband gold



## dingle (Mar 10, 2016)

How long will a set of theraband gold bands double last roughly. Im pretty new to the slingshot world and wanting to no when to replace them. Obviousley if there worn or split but just a ruff estimate. Cheers


----------



## dingle (Mar 10, 2016)

There 20mm-15mm tapered and im shooting 9.5mm ballbearings for both hunting and target shooting


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

For me it each bandset is different. .elongation is a factor also.. if you shoot like I do you've probably already had to change them since you posted this


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

There's a lot of factors but roughly....couple hundred shots. With the taper they'll tear at the pouch first. If they're still long enough (hint: cut them an inch longer than you need) you can re-tie them for another set.

Double layered tapers is a lot of rubber for target practicing with 3/8(9.5mm). I typically target practice with a single layer of that cut and 7/16(11mm?) steel. It'd be plenty of rubber for hunting though. Matching ammo size to band power is one of those determining factors for longevity.

BTW, Welcome to the forum :wave:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Double 20/15 mm tapers are way to much latex for 9.5 mm steel ammo . Go to a single band set at get around 500 shots give or take depending on other variables .


----------



## dingle (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks for replys lads, i will try the single bandset and also try 11mm bb for targets.


----------

